# How my diesel compares



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Owning an 09 Jetta Sportwagon SEL 2.0T, 12 Chrysler 200s 3.6 Pentastar, and the new 14 Chevy Cruze Diesel gives me the opportunity to do some comparisons. First off the VW is not the TDI which it would seem the transmission shift points are designed for. The car will always upshift into a taller gear too soon for a gas engine unless you have it in sport mode or manual mode and shift yourself, feels like it's programmed for the TDI torque curve. The ride is rather rough which isn't all that surprising with low profile tires but on long trips I started to also notice memory steer. She also needs intake cleanings often which is a new feature with direct injection, it is high maintenance for sure, expect to take the intake off every 30,000 miles. The turbo charged engine also must use premium which ain't cheap but the car is really fast, best MPG 32-33 with an average of 24-29. The 200s is the most comfortable ride however it does have a different wheel base from front to back so I do notice rut wander, I hear people in the north are scared to death in the snow. Third gear is a blast, but the manual mode is a joke, you have absolutely no real control and the transmission will shift just like it does in drive based on pedal position, it has good low end torque but downshift are lazy when you need to go. It does have the best sound system, Boston Sound. It's fast, almost as fast as the Jetta but will accept regular or E85, she gets about 31MPG at best with an average of 24-28. The Chevy rides almost exactly like the Jetta, the feel is very close in the steering and responsiveness. The Diesel engine is this cars strong point so let me dog on it for just a second because this is my honest opinion. The sound system is horrible and it sounds like the premium system is a wreck from the posts I've read. I would seriously fire whoever is in charge of the sound system department at GM, they are not doing a good job, I can't stress this enough, I hate the sound system. The seats are a bit hard but they fit me good, if you have a fat....if your weight challenged, I can see them being uncomfortable. It's not _fast, _but it gets out of it's own way good enough for normal driving which is what I do 99% of the time, I didn't buy a diesel for speed. The transmission shifts the best, GM got this one programmed right on with the pedal position and torque curve. I have the most control of the upshift and downshift with simple pedal movement. I haven't even felt the need to put it in manual mode like the others, so I haven't tried it. The engine doesn't care if the RPM's are 1300, she will pull. Although the ride is harsh compared to the 200s, on a good stretch of highway the cabin is quiet and you can't even tell it's a diesel, she is happy on the highway. The hills disappear in both the VW and the Chevy with the turbo's but the VW does have much higher RPM's at cruising speed, the Chrysler and Chevy both maintain right at about 2000 RPM while the VW is 3000 RPM, they are all 6 speed transmissions. The Chevy doesn't have enough miles to do a good comparison but 50MPG best and 40 average is what I got right now with 3 digit miles.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

You don't mention what your cruising speed is? In my Holden Cruze diesel at 1750rpm it is doing 110kph (68mph). The Holden has a 2.66-1 final drive ratio though. It is also an auto but uses the 6L45 unit.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Good point Aussie, my speed is around 65mph.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

One thing I don't like about the Cruze radio is I can't find the ESV control, if it has it.
Seats are a little on the firm side for long drives and need lumbar adjustment, IMO.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ESV? Is that automatic volume adjustment?


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

diesel said:


> ESV? Is that automatic volume adjustment?


My mistake, I meant SCV (*Speed Compensated Volume*).
The faster you go it automatically raises the volume to offset the road noise. All our other GM products have it and the wife and I miss it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Diesel Dan said:


> My mistake, I meant SCV (*Speed Compensated Volume*).
> The faster you go it automatically raises the volume to offset the road noise. All our other GM products have it and the wife and I miss it.


I realize my 2012 has a different radio than yours(no touch screen), but mine there is a SCV setting. its in the vehicle settings which I can access under the radio config button with the car off. Lots of other lighting, lock and other obscure settings hidden there too.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My car is so quiet inside it isn't necessary. I get into my wife's Hyundai and find it so noisy now that at first I thought there was something wrong with it. I still find it hard to believe a diesel can be this quiet and so smooth.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

There is SCV, at least in the '13 version. 

Here's a link to the manual supplement - http://www.chevrolet.com/content/dam/Chevrolet/northamerica/usa/nscwebsite/en/Home/Ownership/Manuals%20and%20Videos/02_pdf/2k13cruze_nav.pdf
It's on page 63 and it's called "Auto Volume". You get to it by pressing the CONFIG button on the faceplate.

Also, try messing with the equalization on the stock radio (TONE button on the faceplate, page 7 & 14). I was really unhappy with mine, but got it sounding pretty good with some equalization. If you want my settings let me know.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info.
I'll take a look when I get a chance, wife has the car out and about.
The older radios made it so simple with a second adjustment right under the volume knob and it was labeled on the face of the radio as well.


----------



## jpeloke (May 26, 2011)

anxious to hear more testimonies from diesel owners. We have a 2LT and an Eco Standard. just returned from 2K trip and averaged 43.6 MPG with the eco. I'm wondering if the stated mpg will be more (like on the Eco) or disappointing like on the 2LT. it has gotten a best of 33 mpg.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Good comparison between the 3. I've driven an A4 and I felt like the engine was kinda noisy and the transmission was confused at low RPMs. 

I loved the TDI motor I drove - very quiet, smooth, torquey, and FUN in the manual. The Cruze is a lot torquier than the TDI when you mash on the right pedal, but it's loud. Nonetheless, the diesel Cruze impressed me - a lot. 

Try bass-10-12 mid-9 treble -3-5 for the stereo. It can sound a lot better than the stock settings. . 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Good comparison between the 3. I've driven an A4 and I felt like the engine was kinda noisy and the transmission was confused at low RPMs.
> 
> I loved the TDI motor I drove - very quiet, smooth, torquey, and FUN in the manual. The Cruze is a lot torquier than the TDI when you mash on the right pedal, but it's loud. Nonetheless, the diesel Cruze impressed me - a lot.
> 
> ...


That is different to the diesel in my Cruze, even at max power the engine can be heard but is not really loud. The exhaust is never heard inside the car and the radio/stereo can always be heard at normal volume.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The diesel is just a loud, deep drone from inside the car, but loud with the window down.

Still, nowhere as shouty/screamy at the 1.4 and 1.8 in an automatic. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

